# NYC house pigeons need new home!



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

We are looking to find a new home for Oscar and Simone, 2 of our rescues who have been living in our apartment these last months. We are way over capacity with 4 cats and 3 pigeons, so it's moving time!

Oscar and Simone seem to be a pretty cozy couple lately so it would be nice for them to live together somewhere. Oscar has been trying to pull off the strings from the blinds to make a nest, and we recently started keeping them in the same cage since they were so inseparable.

Some background on the two birds...Oscar was our PMV bird. He turned out to have a very mild case of PMV (if it really was that), it only lasted 2 weeks, and he hasn't shown any symptoms since. Simone was a rescued badly feathered squeaker. Now they stay to themselves mostly, except to sometimes land on our heads.

We had initially planned to release Simone, but we don't really think she'd make it on her own. She's pretty scrawny, and her flying is kind of awkward. She might benefit from a visit to a vet to make sure everything is ok. The other 2 birds here, Oscar and Biko, seem strong and healthy.

Here are some old pics of Simone:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ms_sabina/tags/simone/
This was her initial thread:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showth...ghlight=simone
and a later thread:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showth...ghlight=simone

Here are some Oscar threads:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showth...ighlight=oscar
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showth...ighlight=oscar
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showth...ighlight=oscar

It's not really practical for us to hold onto our rescues permanently, given our living situation...so we hope to find them a loving home where they have enough room to fly around...a big aviary...or if someone wants to keep them as house pigeons...

My PM box is generally pretty full, email is a better way to contact me...or just posting here.

Sabina


----------

